# turkey broadheads ????????



## dkinne87 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am new to bow hunting and will be starting off with spring turkey, what is the best broadhead for hunting turkey and do I aim for the head or center mass? Need help getting started.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm taking some rages and a couple magnus bullheads. if the come in close you know what i'll use.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*hay turk hunter try this...*

aim for the head either CLEAN kill or a miss nothing wounded. turkeys are hard to kill . feathers like armor. thats why they use big guns on them over the years i found this to be best head shot for them . dont believe everthing you see on tv too much fake stuff.:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Mike 66 is right, Turkeys are hard to kill.
Here's what works for me.......
I use Muzzy's; same ones as for Deer hunting, but I don't put new blades in because I don't want a pass through shot.
The head is a great kill shot, but a low percentage shot to make, so I try for the leg or lung area.
A Turkey can fly if he can't get off the ground. And they don't fly too well with an arrow stuck in them either.
A friend uses the Gobbler Guillotine. If you haven't seen one, it looks like the rotors off of a helicopter! But if your bow is tuned right and you make a good shot, it will sever the birds head!
http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/0025776490189a.shtml


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

I have killed quite a few turkeys with my bow including a single season Grand Slam a couple years ago, and outside of trying to lop ones head off, the best performing broadhead that I have used to date is the 1 3/4 inch Grim Reaper Razortip. It simply devastates them. I went ahead and posted in this forum a small article on shot placement on turkeys which should help you out. I have put this onto the Inet several times in the past in an effort to educate as I get asked and see this question asked many times.


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

I have used a standard g5 montec for years and it has been absolutely devastating. I now use the g5 strikers and all I can say is WOW! Birds did not go far at all, maybe 10-15 yrds. I think any broadhead will do the job, it just boils down to shot placement.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Give our bullheads a try its duck or die with the bullhead. take a look. LIFETIME REPLACEMENT GUARANTEE. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## hejohnson (Mar 2, 2010)

TrkyFrk said:


> I think any broadhead will do the job, it just boils down to shot placement.


I agree with that statement, I killed my first gobbler with a bow last year and used Sonic Head 100gr broadheads, they have a 7/8 inch cutting diameter


----------

